# CR2 RAW Files in Elements 7



## fotoflair (May 29, 2009)

Hello there, I just received the Canon EOS Rebel T1i (500d) and was shooting RAW (CR2), but Elements 7 cannot recognize these files. Is there something I might possibly be missing that I or someone else I've dealt with that doesn't know about? Thank you.
 

RESEARCH AND INFORMATION
I updated the "Camera Raw" pluggin to 5.3 even though the camera was not listed in the supported cameras (I thought since there was the 450d with same file format that it would work). I can view these files in a viewer called Faststone Image Viewer and that is good, but I want to use Elements 7 since I paid good money for it. (Not to mention it is decent software.)

I did talk to an Adobe guy and he said that they _probably_ didn't have support for it just yet, that they have to wait until the release of a camera to reverse engineer the file in order to provide support for it.

I suppose I could just shoot jpg for now since I am just practicing and learning the camera. (I really don't want to install any SW I won't be using in the long haul.)


----------



## bigtwinky (May 29, 2009)

I'm trying to remember what happened when I had my XSI.  I believe i was running CS2 and I was not able to open any raws and there was no update available.  I had to download another program until I got CS3

Same as with the 5D MkII, I heard you had to have CS4 if you want to open its RAWs.  They won't make it backwards compatible with all older versions of Photoshop.


----------



## Big Mike (May 29, 2009)

> I did talk to an Adobe guy and he said that they probably didn't have support for it just yet, that they have to wait until the release of a camera to reverse engineer the file in order to provide support for it.


That sounds about right.


> I really don't want to install any SW I won't be using in the long haul.


Just install the Canon software, it's not that bad.  Or get something better for your RAW workflow, like Lightroom.


> I suppose I could just shoot jpg for now since I am just practicing and learning the camera.


Or you could shoot RAW+JPEG and come back to the RAW files once ACR is updated.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully they get the reverse engineering done soon.


----------



## Big Mike (May 29, 2009)

I think they put out new versions of Adobe Camera Raw, two or three times a year.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 29, 2009)

As I've been trying more or less the same trick for the 5DII RAW files on PSE6 this evening, I may as well chip in. You can install Camera RAW 5.3 into PSE 6 & 7 and this does allow you to open a 5DII CR2 RAW file in the Editor, for some reason though the Organiser doesn't seem to want to recognise them and provide the thumbnails so you can see what you're opening. That isn't too helpful when you are trying to wade through 500 RAW files as I am, but assuming you can find the file you want to work with, you can at least edit them.

Camera RAW 5.3 is the latest version at this time and the 500D is not listed as a supported camera. It may though be worth installing 5.3 and seeing if you can open one of the files inside the Editor by using 'File | Edit' - you never know.


----------



## fotoflair (May 29, 2009)

Yes I think I shall do RAW+JPEG. Good idea, thanks. I did more research on Adobe's site, and Camera Raw RC v5.4 is available but no support for PSE7. Not sure if it will be added or not, but I would think that it would.

Thanks for your help folks.


----------



## Big Mike (May 29, 2009)

Another option is to convert the RAW images to DNG format which should allow you to open them directly.  Adobe has a free DNG converter.  

Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter and Camera Raw 4.5 update


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 29, 2009)

MLM said:


> and Camera Raw RC v5.4 is available but no support for PSE7.



Do you have a link to that, as a quick search on Adobe turned up a blank result?


----------



## fotoflair (May 29, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Camera RAW 5.3 is the latest version at this time and the 500D is not listed as a supported camera. It may though be worth installing 5.3 and seeing if you can open one of the files inside the Editor by using 'File | Edit' - you never know.



Hi Chris, yes I tried v5.3 but it didn't work. Even deleted the old plug-in but still no go. I thought that perhaps it would work since some of the other Canon cameras use the cr2 format but alas it did not work. But thank you.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 29, 2009)

Found the 5.4 RC - just needed to drop the 'v' from the search criteria.


----------



## fotoflair (May 29, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> MLM said:
> 
> 
> > and Camera Raw RC v5.4 is available but no support for PSE7.
> ...



Yes I do! Here it is. There is more information as it relates to support for this plug-in inside the user to user forum.


----------



## fotoflair (May 29, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Another option is to convert the RAW images to DNG format which should allow you to open them directly.  Adobe has a free DNG converter.
> 
> Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter and Camera Raw 4.5 update



Dern it! It didn't work. I get "The source folder does not contain any supported raw files." Ah well... but it was worth a try. Thanks!


----------

